# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  談戀愛是負擔？

## huiyws

「我享受兩個人相處的時光，但是當我們一起出遊的時候，我需要分心照顧他的情緒、擔心他的安危，導致我沒有  辦法好好地的專心在我眼前的事物上；我不喜歡這種有負擔的關係，我不知道我跟他之間的關係該如何抉擇，更進  一步地說，我不知道我到底適不適合繼續戀愛？」楷弟迷茫地對我說著他對愛的迷惘。

----------

